# Yesterday I met a customer when delivering an order from GH



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I received an order from GH. It was already 9:00 in the evening. The customer’s house was on the third floor of an apt. The community was very large with many buildings. It was dark, and the building number was not visible. I texted the customer and asked if she could walk out or be on the terrace. Let me see her. She replied to me "I can't to outside meet you". I was desperate. After 40 minutes of cycling through the community, I found her home. It is sad that the tips of this order is zero "Tips 0". I didn't see this customer, I don't know why? !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

She didn’t want to see u. The hardest part of being a non-tipper is probably having to face the driver. These cheap fcks are loving the non contact option


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

*gomo,*

You're new. You'll soon learn which order is worth picking up and which doesn't. The entrance of apartment complex usually have a map or the app "bean" can help you navigate. You have couple of ways to deal with unhelpful customer. Ask them to guide you to their apartment or tell them the food will be left at the office's door.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

40 minutes.
Rookie no offence intended .. next time. You click arrived . Then wait 5 . I call support for help .
Diner will not help me find them. There are no lights on in the run down apartment. GH would of told you to just leave the food at a safe location like the leasing office. It should never take more then 5 minutes . If it does your looking at free food.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

gomo said:


> I received an order from GH. It was already 9:00 in the evening. The customer's house was on the third floor of an apt. The community was very large with many buildings. It was dark, and the building number was not visible. I texted the customer and asked if she could walk out or be on the terrace. Let me see her. She replied to me "I can't to outside meet you". I was desperate. After 40 minutes of cycling through the community, I found her home. It is sad that the tips of this order is zero "Tips 0". I didn't see this customer, I don't know why? !


Just text them to guide you to their apartment. If they can't do that you gotta call support. You can't afford to be running around in a maze for 40 minutes. Especially at night people have been known to rob delivery people at night.

by the way most women don't like coming outside if they don't have makeup on and if their hair is a mess. Asking her to come outside was a no no.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gomo said:


> It was dark, and the building number was not visible.


Do yourself a favor and get a powerful flashlight. There are many places/houses that the number isn't possible to see in the dark. I deliver at night and would waste a lot of time looking for numbers in the dark before I just decided to get a good flashlight.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> She didn't want to see u. The hardest part of being a non-tipper is probably having to face the driver. These cheap fcks are loving the non contact option


what apps are you running currently in your area


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> She didn't want to see u. The hardest part of being a non-tipper is probably having to face the driver. These cheap fcks are loving the non contact option


My English speaking ability is not good. In most cases, I use SMS to talk to clients. I don't know why the distance between people is so big. There are also customers who live in apartments. Not only do they give tips, they are also willing to help the driver. Many times, customers who don't pay tips are unwilling to help the driver.



amazinghl said:


> *gomo,*
> 
> You're new. You'll soon learn which order is worth picking up and which doesn't. The entrance of apartment complex usually have a map or the app "bean" can help you navigate. You have couple of ways to deal with unhelpful customer. Ask them to guide you to their apartment or tell them the food will be left at the office's door.


Thank you, I tried to use this "beans" map. thank you very much.



kingcorey321 said:


> 40 minutes.
> Rookie no offence intended .. next time. You click arrived . Then wait 5 . I call support for help .
> Diner will not help me find them. There are no lights on in the run down apartment. GH would of told you to just leave the food at a safe location like the leasing office. It should never take more then 5 minutes . If it does your looking at free food.


In DoorDash, there is a prompt to wait 5 minutes. You can take pictures and leave in more than 5 minutes. But GH does not have this function.
But Doordash often cannot find the option to wait for 5 minutes.



Cdub2k said:


> Just text them to guide you to their apartment. If they can't do that you gotta call support. You can't afford to be running around in a maze for 40 minutes. Especially at night people have been known to rob delivery people at night.
> 
> by the way most women don't like coming outside if they don't have makeup on and if their hair is a mess. Asking her to come outside was a no no.


t


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

gomo said:


> In DoorDash, there is a prompt to wait 5 minutes. You can take pictures and leave in more than 5 minutes. But GH does not have this function.
> But Doordash often cannot find the option to wait for 5 minutes.


Gh does have a wait timer, call the customer if customer doesn't answer then after going back to the app gh prompts to start a timer.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> She didn't want to see u. The hardest part of being a non-tipper is probably having to face the driver. These cheap fcks are loving the non contact option


100% agree !!!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> She didn't want to see u. The hardest part of being a non-tipper is probably having to face the driver. These cheap fcks are loving the non contact option


I honestly think the no contact option is as bunch of bull. It should either be one way or the other. The customer should not have the option to request no contact and a hand it to me option that may risk the driver's health. It should be driver's decision. If we get a really bad 2nd wave during flu season I can already see my deactivation coming. Will not be risking my life and walking up 3 flights of steps in the process for a lazy ass, non tipping customer, in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

gomo said:


> I received an order from GH. It was already 9:00 in the evening. The customer's house was on the third floor of an apt. The community was very large with many buildings. It was dark, and the building number was not visible. I texted the customer and asked if she could walk out or be on the terrace. Let me see her. She replied to me "I can't to outside meet you". I was desperate. After 40 minutes of cycling through the community, I found her home. It is sad that the tips of this order is zero "Tips 0". I didn't see this customer, I don't know why? !


Don't regret about wasting 40 mins for the first time. This is the way we are learning how to deal with. Next time you will do better.
Most of the apartment complex have a building map near by gate or by leasing office. You find it first and get an idea how to get there.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I honestly think the no contact option is as bunch of bull. It should either be one way or the other. The customer should not have the option to request no contact and a hand it to me option that may risk the driver's health. It should be driver's decision. If we get a really bad 2nd wave during flu season I can already see my deactivation coming. Will not be risking my life and walking up 3 flights of steps in the process for a lazy ass, non tipping customer, in the middle of a pandemic.


It's still up to you how to deliver, if the customer requests it to be handed over I'll put it outside their door first go back and stand next to my car, call them and then when they come out they just say thanks and that's it.


----------

